# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  КИС включает в себя firewall?

## Antonn

Объясните пожалуйста. В Касперский интернет секьюрити есть сетевой экран. Значит отдельно фаервол устанавливать не нужно?

Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Объясните пожалуйста. В Касперский интернет секьюрити есть сетевой экран. Значит отдельно фаервол устанавливать не нужно?.


Сетевой экран = firewall.

----------


## Antonn

Спасибо. А защита у КИС интенсивная? То есть актуально ли остаться на нем или же лучше установить вместо него zone alarm антивирус, антиспай, и фаервол??

(Хехе, простите лоха без знаний...))

----------


## Rene-gad

RTFM  :Rtfm:  http://www.kaspersky.ru/docs

----------


## Antonn

)) спасиб...

----------


## TANUKI

Ставь Каспера и не напрягайся с выбором  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ставь Каспера и не напрягайся с выбором


А Каспер это панацея?

----------


## akok

А есть панацея? 
Касперский это неплохой продукт, но не более.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Касперский это неплохой продукт, но не более.


Тем более, давайте не будем давать столь категоричных советов

----------


## TANUKI

> Тем более, давайте не будем давать столь категоричных советов


Ну я так понял, что человек уже определился с продуктом выбрав Каспера, просто вопросы по фаеру были. Потому и посоветовал  :Smiley:

----------

